# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Как вернуть уверенность в себе

## JAHolper

Наверное многих беспокоит этот вопрос и всплывает снова и снова на протяжении всей жизни, когда мы терпим какое-либо поражение или просто перед нами встаёт сложный выбор. Обычно, эта проблема у нас в подсознании и поэтому плохо поддаётся решению из-за неосознанности. Поэтому, думаю, стоит научиться её преодолевать ещё до того, как мы столкнёмся с потерей веры в себя.
Для начала предлагаю просмотреть короткое видео. Могу добавить в подтверждение слов Владимира, что действительно, если вспомнить биографии великих людей, многие из них теряли всё, после чего добивались ещё больших результатов. Так что бояться нечего, если не получится с первого раза, получится со второго, третьего, четвёртого... И совсем не важно сколько было попыток на пути к вашему успеху.

----------

